# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Th3dark0n3's Workbook

## Th3dark0n3

*My Workbook*  :Shades wink: 

This is my Workbook. ::cheers:: 

Reality Checks:
When walking through doors or experiencing something strange push fingers through hand and plug nose.

Lucid Dream goals:
Lucid Dream regularly
Master WILD

Smaller Lucid goals:
Teleport
Master telekinesis
Create a realistic recreation of a city 
Have an epic battle!  ::sniper:: 

Current technique:
DILD

Lucid dreams so far: 2 (however the first one literally lasted 5 seconds)  ::cry:: 

Time to go to bed  :Off to Bed:  ::dreaming::

----------

